# Help - Choc Covered Frozen Bananas



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

I know this is last minute emergency request. Doing a lavish cocktail pool party tomorrow. The finale is butlered service of chocolate truffles, chocolate covered strawberries and client requested chocolate covered banana bites.

I am alergic to chocolate, yet have a repetoire of chocolate desserts that have been tested over a long period of time.....this is the first time doing this one. So I tested this last week. First tried using frozen bananas, sliced then dipped into chocolate. Disaster with chocolate seizing from moisture. Then tried dipping regular slices of bananas and froze them. Taste-Testers were pleased with flavor/texture. NOW concerned if I do them tonight and freeze them whether they could turn brown inside. (Not desireable)

I have so much prep tomorrow because of delivery of raw bar, cleaning bushels of oysters, clams, etc and prep of lobsters, shrimp, etc. 

Chocolate expertise welcome.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hope this is in time for you - My 1st food service job (33 yrs ago) was in a chocolate making/store - we did these all the time Ihey were unheard of at the time... inside will be fine - they are delicious - put on stick/skewer dip freeze - no problem!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

oops - just noticed the date - sorry I wasn't on over the weekend!


----------

